

Map reduce and MongoDB - dmytton
http://blog.boxedice.com/2010/06/21/map-reduce-and-mongodb/

======
aarongough
At the start of the OP the author says that he has not seen any other language
docs that are as good as the PHP ones. I have to disagree with that. The docs
are fairly good, but they're not great. And they're not exactly easily
portable.

Using RI and RDOC for Ruby projects has opened _my_ eyes to what great
documentation is...

